
Twitter flags Trump's tweet AGAIN after White House account reposts it - praveenscience
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8369419/Trump-launches-furious-attack-Twitter-attaching-warning-label-tweet.html
======
11thEarlOfMar
Clarification:

[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/12664341539328942...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1266434153932894208)

